# Considering selling HD XL w/ lifetime subscription.



## jrlbc06 (Apr 29, 2012)

I recently bought a Premier and am interested in selling my current Tivo.



I have a Series 3 HD 180-hr TiVo HD DVR (I think this is called HD XL?) with lifetime service. It still works fine I just live in the Boston Area and wanted to get access to On Demand through Comcast.

Is there any kind of authorized Tivo reseller, or do most people just sell on their own through Ebay or Amazon or something? What kind of price would be fair for a 180-hr HD XL with lifetime?

I appreciate any advice!


----------



## farmermac (Jan 31, 2012)

That's a 150 hour or so if HD XL
IMO my first and favorite TiVo 
These can be easily upgraded to 2tb unlike the other s3's. Worth around $400-475 depending on accessories and a bit how lucky you are


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

jrlbc06 said:


> I recently bought a Premier and am interested in selling my current Tivo.
> 
> I have a Series 3 HD 180-hr TiVo HD DVR (I think this is called HD XL?) with lifetime service. It still works fine I just live in the Boston Area and wanted to get access to On Demand through Comcast.
> 
> ...


Search the "sold" listings on eBay to get an idea of going rates. You can offer it here for a fixed price or put it on eBay. You can try Craigslist but I've never had any luck there. Seems like people on Craigslist want stuff at garage sale prices instead of actual value.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lillevig said:


> Search the "sold" listings on eBay to get an idea of going rates. You can offer it here for a fixed price or put it on eBay. You can try Craigslist but I've never had any luck there. Seems like people on Craigslist want stuff at garage sale prices instead of actual value.


And people selling stuff on Craigslist often have an inflated idea of its value.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

unitron said:


> And people selling stuff on Craigslist often have an inflated idea of its value.


True dat - present parties excepted.


----------

